# Breedind D'uccle chickens



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Me and my mom are getting ready to start breeding D'uccle chickens and selling some of the chicks (sadly). We were wondering if were should make a webpage or is an ad on craigslist just fine??


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I would start out with an ad on Craigslist for awhile. And if things get really rolling and doing really good, then make a website  good luck!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

And what type of D'uccle chickens are you gonna breed?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

To start out with Golden necks and Porcliens!! So excited to get them! So many people have told me great things about D'uccles!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> To start out with Golden necks and Porcliens!! So excited to get them! So many people have told me great things about D'uccles!


Fun!! There great! I have 2 Blue D'uccle Bantams and they are just so fun to watch and full of personality for a chicken! I love mine


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> To start out with Golden necks and Porcliens!! So excited to get them! So many people have told me great things about D'uccles!


If you do make a website you'll have to let me know!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Alrighty I will keep you updated. 


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Ok I'm only going to start out with golden necks not Porcliens yet.  My mom don't like the Porcliens. My mom said she is thinking about shipping D'uccles!! Does anyone know how shipping them without being part of a big company works??


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Ok I'm only going to start out with golden necks not Porcliens yet.  My mom don't like the Porcliens. My mom said she is thinking about shipping D'uccles!! Does anyone know how shipping them without being part of a big company works??


If you do start shipping I might just have to order some!


----------

